# Hey.. have you heard this?



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

It occurred to me tonight while posting to another thread "music that gives you chills" that the sharing of music can be in a very real sense a form of communication. If you will.. a doorway to exploring the soul within.. a different way of getting to know what someone is really like...
I personally believe what you love in music says something deeper about who you are inside.. 
So to that end I'd like to try the following communication/musical idea: I'm calling "Hey.. have you heard this?" the idea is someone posts a song/songs, and if you happen to really enjoy the song they posted (hopefully you've never heard it), you respond back to them and share a song with them that maybe they haven't heard but you think they might like..
So I'll start by posting a series of songs meant for Seeker of Truth from the "music that gives you chills" thread (since I was last responding to him and have a couple of songs I think he might like..) So here goes.. 
Seeker Of Truth.. Hey.. have you heard this?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you heard this?


----------



## notatumor (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> I actually have heard that hehe
> 
> Have you heard this?
> 
> YouTube - Delerium - Silence


ooh yeah... I love that song... but Have you heard this?


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

notatumor said:


> YouTube - The Smiths - Asleep video


Hey notatumor.. I had never heard that one before.. but I really liked it.. thanks!
So.. have you heard this?


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

To no one in particular... Hey.. have you heard this?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Orbrial said:


> ooh yeah... I love that song... but Have you heard this?
> 
> YouTube - Cusco North Easter


Pretty nice...Have you heard this?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Oooh, this is the game that I always play with new friends, exchanging music until we get a good sense of each other's preferred moods and feelings, to see where we overlap. It is a good way to learn a lot about someone without having to converse. Cool thread idea.






This was what your last post made me think of, even though it's not quite the same feel.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you hear this?


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Orbrial said:


> It occurred to me tonight while posting to another thread "music that gives you chills" that the sharing of music can be in a very real sense a form of communication. If you will.. a doorway to exploring the soul within.. a different way of getting to know what someone is really like...
> I personally believe what you love in music says something deeper about who you are inside..
> So to that end I'd like to try the following communication/musical idea: I'm calling "Hey.. have you heard this?" the idea is someone posts a song/songs, and if you happen to really enjoy the song they posted (hopefully you've never heard it), you respond back to them and share a song with them that maybe they haven't heard but you think they might like..
> So I'll start by posting a series of songs meant for Seeker of Truth from the "music that gives you chills" thread (since I was last responding to him and have a couple of songs I think he might like..) So here goes..
> ...


Thank you so much for making a thread for this, and I've only heard the first video but both were amazing! :happy: but orbrial I was wondering, have you heard this?....


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> Pretty nice...Have you heard this?
> YouTube - Enigma & Era - the child in us & sentence


I have heard the ERA song.. and love it. But I don't believe I've ever heard (or if I have.. I have forgotten hearing it) the Enigma song "The Child In Us". I really loved it!! Thanks! I'll have to break out my Enigma mp3s and give them a listen again.. 
So.. have you heard this?


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

Seeker of Truth said:


> Thank you so much for making a thread for this, and I've only heard the first video but both were amazing! :happy: but orbrial I was wondering, have you heard this?....
> 
> YouTube - Ray Lynch - Celestial Soda Pop - Autumn Colors in Japan - RELAXATION AND MEDITATION VIDEO
> 
> ...


Hey Seeker Of Truth... wondered when you'd get here..  I hadn't heard either song.. so thanks! I loved the second song "The Lonely Shepherd" Which put me into a Celtic mood.. 

So... I was wondering.. Have you heard this?


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> Have you hear this?
> 
> YouTube - Regina Spektor - Left Hand Song


I hadn't ever heard that song.. but I liked it! But for some reason it made me think of... 

So have you heard this?  





 
Sorry.. Last song for now.. I'm off to work...


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok.. so yes... it's TRUE... I'm logging on and posting from work.... (squirms a little in my chair).. Looks left... looks right... then whispers... so... um... Have you heard this? :shocked:


----------



## notatumor (Mar 14, 2010)

*We own the sky*

YouTube - m83's Channel


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Orbrial said:


> I hadn't ever heard that song.. but I liked it! But for some reason it made me think of...
> 
> So have you heard this?
> 
> ...


I haven't heard that before, thank you 
Oooh...that kinda reminded me of this song; Have you heard this?


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

notatumor said:


> YouTube - m83's Channel


Hey notatumor... I've never heard of that group or song before.. I loved it!!! So that got me to thinking... Have you heard this??


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> I haven't heard that before, thank you
> Oooh...that kinda reminded me of this song; Have you heard this?
> 
> YouTube - Fauxliage - All the World


hmmm... another song I've never heard before!! That song was incredible!! And it reminded me of this song... Have you heard this?


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Orbrial said:


> Hey Seeker Of Truth... wondered when you'd get here..  I hadn't heard either song.. so thanks! I loved the second song "The Lonely Shepherd" Which put me into a Celtic mood..
> 
> So... I was wondering.. Have you heard this?
> 
> YouTube - The Corrs Lough Erin Shore


Oh, great music, keep them coming :laughing:

The next piece I'm going to present to you, you may already know it, depending if you've seen the Lord of the Rings. It's one of my favorite soundtracks. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

It is a form of communication!

Music is language without words <3. Literally.

"The past decade has seen an explosion of research on music and the brain. It is clear that music engages much of the brain and coordinates a wide range of cognitive processes. This naturally raises the question of how music cognition relates to other complex cognitive abilities. Language is an obvious candidate, since (like music) it relies on interpreting complex acoustic sequences that unfold in time. Whether music and language cognition share basic brain mechanisms has only recently begun to be studied empirically. An exciting picture is emerging. There are more connections between the domains than might be expected on the basis of dominant theories of musical and linguistic cognition. Furthermore, these connections have real-world implications for the study and treatment of disorders of speech and language. This symposium explores music-language relations from three different perspectives that combine behavioral and brain imaging methods: how speech is encoded by brainstem auditory structures; how “melodic intonation therapy” helps patients with non-fluent aphasia recover some of their spoken language fluency; and syntactic processing."

Session: Music-Language Interactions in the Brain: From the Brainstem to Broca’s Area (2010 AAAS Annual Meeting (18-22 February 2010))


----------

